# Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin



## mcreal (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


also ich weis mir keinen Rat mehr.
Überall liest man hier im Forum,"Hilfe,mein __ Hornkraut wuchert"...
Ich wäre ja mittlerweile richtig froh,wenn ich dieses Problem mein eigen nennen könnte.

Ich hatte mir vor fast 2 Monaten 3 Büschel Hornkraut gekauft und diese in einen Pflanzenkorb eingesetzt(im Kies befestigt)
Wollte damit das unkontrollierte wuchern verhindern.Aber ich hätte genauso gut die Büschel einfach in den Teich legen können.Den mit meinem Hornkraut passiert überhaupt nix.
Ausser das es irgendwie "grauer" geworden ist,passiert nix damit.
Von wachsen oder gar wuchern keine Spur.An was kann das liegen ?

Mit den anderen neuen Pflanzen bin ich eigentlich zufrieden,die __ Wasserpest wächst zwar ziemlich langsam,aber dort tut sich wenigsten etwas.
Einzig der __ Blutweiderich,kommt auch nicht richtig aus den Socken,aber da sieht man zumindest,dass in Sachen Wachstum was passiert,wenn auch langsam.

Also,das Hornkraut ist bei mir nen kompletter Ausfall.Ich weis zwar,das die Eisenwerte im Teich gleich "null" sind und das wohl für die Pflanzen nicht ideal ist,aber daran kann es doch allein nicht liegen oder


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

ich hab auch mit dem hornkraut nur probleme gehabt ... wächst ein wenig, wird dann braun und löst sich auf. ich glaub, das ist halt in manchen teichen so ... ich hab einfach keines mehr eingesetzt. jetzt würden sowieso meine koi alles wegfressen 

am besten wachsen ja pflanzen aus der lokalen umgebung .. zumindest hab ich da mit pflanzen von bauers feld oder die bei meiner mutter im garten waren die besten erfahrungen gemacht. unterwasserpflanzen hab ich halt leider bis auf die seerosen keine.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, auch in meinem Teich ist das so. Seit 13 Jahren versuche ich Unterwasserpflanzen zum Überleben zu überreden, auch immer wieder Hornkraut und andere Schwimmpflanzen, bisher jedoch  ohne Erfolg,- maximal drei Wochen, dann war Schluss. 

Vielleicht habe ich diesmal mehr Glück. Vor drei Wochen habe ich 4kg sehr kräftiges, gesundes Hornkraut (danke Mona!) in meinem Teich verteilt und es lebt noch, wenn auch sehr bescheiden. Es ist sehr dünn geworden aber es vergammelt nicht, wie sonst bei mir üblich. 

In der ersten Woche gab es eine biogene Entkalkung, das Hornkraut weiß sich also selbst zu helfen um an das nötige CO2 zu kommen. Aber damit ist jetzt wohl auch Schluss, denn mein KH-Wert liegt nur mehr bei 3, der pH bei 8,90, was bedeutet, dass dem Hornkraut so gut wie kein CO2 mehr zur Verfügung steht um zu wachsen, denn Schlamm und Sedimente gibt es auch kaum in meinem Teich. Ich denke, dass in meinem Wasser der CO2 Mangel für das schlechte Wachstum, speziell der Unterwasserpflanzen verantwortlich ist. Schuld an dieser Misere sind wohl auch die Schwebealgen mit ihrem CO2- Verbrauch. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## jojo1975 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hi Mike,
ja mit Hornkraut das ist so eine Sache. Entweder es wuchert wie wild oder kümmert vor sich hin.

Ich hatte auch kein Glück damit. Vielleicht weil einfach nicht genug, oder nicht die richtigen Nährstoffe im Wasser gelöst sind.

Der Rat von Aaron ist gut, ich habe bei mir auch etwas einheimisches __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserschlauch aus Teichen aus der Umgebung eingesetzt und das wächst gut.

Gruss, Alex


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde den Rat von Aron auch gut und kann ihn selbst bestätigen, wenn auch nicht mit Unterwasserpflanzen, denn  hier gibt es  keine Teiche außer meinem, sondern mit der Strandsimse, die ich mir in den Teich geholt habe und die als einzige Pflanze bei mir  völlig problemlos wächst. Alle anderen Pflanzen in meinem Teich sind aus dem Norden (Deutschland + Österreich)  importiert und wachsen hier auf Paros, wenn überhaupt, dann  eher kümmerlich. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hi Mike,

Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest "wuchert" nur wenn viele freie Nährstoffe im Wasser zur Verfügung stehen. Ist nichts vorhanden wächst auch eine ansonsten schnell wachsende Pflanze nur recht mickrig. In meinem Teich wachsen z.Z. fast alle Pflanzen rückwärts (bei kaum nachweisbarem Nitrat - deutlich < 5mg, Phosphor, Eisen und wohl auch sämtlichen anderen Pflanzennährstoffen ist das auch kein Wunder), nur die Seerosen in ihren Lehmbetten  wachsen munter vor sich hin. Hornkraut und Wasserpest sind aber auch Konkurenten. Wenn einer davon schon länger im Teich wächst hat die andere neu eingebrachte es schwer Fuß zu fassen weil sie sich ums wenige Futter streiten müssen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Frank,

ja, das leuchtet ein. 

Bei mir sind auch alle Parameter im Test unter der Nachweisgrenze, vermutlich weil die Nährstoffe in den Schwebealgen gebunden sind. Entsprechend schlecht wachsen auch meine anderen Teichpflanzen, mit Ausnahme der gedüngten Seerosen. Das war immer schon so in meinem Teich.

Aber was ich gerne wissen möchte ist, ob das Hornkraut bei Nährstoffarmut völlig eingeht oder eben nur schwächelnd auf bessere Zeiten wartet, die auch kommen könnten, wenn die Schwebealgen absterben. Bisher waren die Schwebealgen mangels anderer Unterwasserpflanzen konkurrenzlos und sorgten so für ihre eigene Erhaltung. Meine Hoffnung geht also  in die Richtung, dass das Hornkraut den Konkurrenzpart übernehmen und damit  die Schwebealgen zurückdrängen könnte, wenn es sich erst einmal an den Klimawechsel von Ostfriesland nach Griechenland und an  die veränderten Nährstoffbedingungen gewöhnt hat, denn wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist es erst drei Wochen in meinem Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Ich schließe mich dem Problem mit an... keine Ahnung, in meinem alten Teich wucherte das Hornkraut - jetzt im neuen wird das schöne Hornkraut von mitch immer brauner und kümmert vor sich hin. Die __ Wasserpest könnte auch schöner sein, auch der __ Wasserstern geht flöten und das Tausenblatt hat sich schon aufgelöst.

Einzig stark wachsende Unterwasserpflanze ist so ein __ Nadelkraut und eine Moosart.

Ich hoffe an der Sache ändert sich noch was denn Hornkraut will ich schon im Teich haben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

hallo zusammen,
auch bei mir wächst das Hornkraut und auch die anderen UW - Pflanzen nur sehr schwach.
Da aber auch bei mir eine Neubefüllung durch den Neubau anstand - habe ich auch so gut
wie keine Nährstoffe im Teich.
Hauptsache die UW - Pflanzen überleben heuer.
Die Nährstoffe kommen schon im Laufe der Zeit.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke wie Frank, es gibt einfach keine Nährstoffe, die das überleben ermöglichen. 

Ich habe das selbe Problem gehabt. Ich bin in den Fachmarkt gefahren und habe ein paar Stengel eingeworfen und weg waren sie. 
Dann habe ich in einem sauberen Fluß geerntet und einen Miniteich zur Submersenzucht abgestellt und alle Pflanzen dort reingetan.
aus diesem Miniteich ernte ich regelmäßig und gebe die Pflanzen in den Teich. Als wuchern würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, aber es ist eine Unterwasserbepflanzung erkennbar.

Hier im Forum hatte ich mal gelesen, das jemand über Jahre Pflanzen eingeworfen hat und es ist nie was geworden. Da er tapfer weitergemacht hat ging es eines Jahres los mit dem Wucher. (Deswegen habe ich mir den Submersenmini angelegt, um immer Nachschub zu haben)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Thomas,

dieser _Jemand_ könnte ich gewesen sein, mit meinen bisher erfolglosen Versuchen über 13 Jahre mit verschiedenen Unterwasserpflanzen, auch mit Hornkraut natürlich.

Die Sache mit Deinem Mini als Anzucht- und Nachschubbecken macht mir Hoffnung, denn vor einer Woche habe ich zu diesem Zweck 4 Stück 90Liter-Kübel eingerichtet. 4 Kübel deshalb, weil ich, falls das Hornkraut auch darin nicht wachsen will, mit der Zugabe verschiedener Düngerkomponenten experimentieren will um herauszufinden, was den Pflanzen in meinem Teich fehlt.

Füllst Du Deinen Mini mit Teich-oder Leitungswasser nach? Hast Du das Wasser anfangs gedüngt?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## mcreal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Naja Leute,dies tröstet mich doch ein wenig.
Stehe ich doch nicht alleine mit dem Problem.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Elfriede,

Durch den Teich läuft hauptsächlich Regenwasser. Wenn es mal nicht regnet auch Brunnenwasser.
In Deinem Fall würde ich Teichwasser nehmen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Thomas,

durch meinen Teich auch, denn im  letzten Winter hat es hier außergewöhnlich viel geregnet und meine Zisternen ( insgesamt fast 130 m³ ) sind  gut gefüllt.

Frage: Wenn Du in Deinem Teich hauptsächlich Regenwasser verwendest, hast Du dann keine Probleme mit dem KH-Wert?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hi Elfriede,

in meinen Teichen liegt die KH seit 20 Jahren bei 2, die GH bei 4 der pH bei 6,3. Probleme damit haben bisher nur größere Schneckenarten, __ Muscheln und Tannenwedel gehabt

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Frank,

verwendest Du nur Regenwasser für Deinen Teich?

Meine KH liegt bei 3-4 seit ich nur mehr Regenwasser nachfülle. Dabei spielen bei mir aber sicher auch andere Faktoren mit, wie etwa Schwebealgen und biogene Entkalkungen. GH ist bei 7, der pH ist mit 8,70 bis fast 9,00  sehr hoch, sinkt aber gerade  wieder etwas ab, wie immer nach einer Entkalkung. Weniger als pH 8,50 hat mein Teich aber so gut wie nie.

Übrigens gehört auch der Tannenwedel zu den Pflanzen, die in meinem Teich gar nicht wachsen wollen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hi Elfriede,

entweder regnets rein, oder es wird mit Brunnenwasser gefült (das Brunnenwasser ist auch sehr weich und der Boden hier säuert es an)

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke wie Frank, es gibt einfach keine Nährstoffe, die das überleben ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



So könnte man das bei mir auch sehen, allerdings viel provisorischer.

Ich habe eine 90l Mörtelwanne unter der Regenrinne meines Gartenhauses stehen und in der Wanne sind __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserpest und Hornkraut. Alles gedeiht prima, ist schön grün und wächst. Neues Wasser gibts hier nur bei Regen.

Im Teich bzw. in meinem Filterbecken wird das Hornkraut braun und zerfällt. Erst heute hab ich was rausgefischt zusammen mit Algen.


----------



## Surfer Joe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr Substrat im Teich?
Könnte das Problem der mickernden Unterwasserpflanzen mit einem Mangel an Mikroorganismen zusammenhängen?
Im Gartenboden ist es ja so, daß erst Mikroorganismen die Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen "aufschließen", im Teich wird's wohl genauso sein.

Da in meinem Teich Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest kümmern habe ich vor 4 Wochen einen Versuch gestartet.
Auf die noch nackte Folie im Teich habe ich spezielles Teich Substrat gestreut, welches sich laut Hersteller in kürzester Zeit mit Mikroorganismen besiedeln soll. 

Nun kann ich beobachten, daß die Schwebealgen ganz langsam weniger werden. Das vor einigen Wochen eingesetzte Hornkraut fängt an zu sprießen und die Wasserpest treibt nun auch, zwar nicht doll aber immerhin. Diese kleinen Erfolge lassen mich hoffen. 
Die Mikroorganismen brauchen ja noch einige Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Bert,

so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Zumal ich im Teich wie auch im Aufzuchtminiteich Kies drin habe. in dem einen wächst es in dem anderen nicht. Da der Miniteich auch noch im Bachlauf integriert ist bekommen die sogar das selbe Wasser.

Mit den Fadenalgen ist es genauso. Im Teich habe ich keine aber in den Miniteichen im Bachlauf fühlen die sich Puddelwohl. Im Miniteich ist nun erheblich weniger Substrat  und trotzdem mögen die Pflanzen den kleinen Teich lieber. 


Man weiß es nicht. Ich werde mal zum Lavahändler meines Vertrauens fahren und das ebenso testen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Naturfreundin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo zusammen,
tut sehr gut,daß es vielen Teichbesitzern so ergeht,fast alle UW`s und Schwimmpflanzen sind irgendwann verschwunden,hab es mehrfach versucht,__ Schilf,Seerose,__ Lobelien etc wachsen recht gut,der Teich existiert seit ca 10 Jahren,wenn ich düngen würde,gäbe es sicher eine Algenexplosion,deswegen lasse ich alles so,muß wohl auch weiter Geduld haben,lt.Stix sind die Werte ok und das Wasser ist klar,also weiter so,
lG aus dem Kalletal,
Jutta :cu


----------



## Surfer Joe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo Thomas,

daß bei Dir die Pflanzen im Miniteich gut wachsen kann vielleicht mit den Sauerstoffwerten zusammenhängen.
In meinem Teich ist es so, daß die Sumpfpflanzen in der nähe des Filterauslaufs erheblich
besser entwickelt sind als an anderen Stellen. Fragen über Fragen

Schöne Grüsse 
Bert


----------



## teichmuschel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut kümmert vor sich hin*

Hallo,
zum Thema Hornkraut habe ich einen interessanten Artikel im Netz gefunden:
http://www.teichpflanzen-shop.biz/?p=849


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich denke es liegt auch am Wechsel aus dem Laden in den Teich. Ich habe das Problem auch gehabt, nicht nur mit Teichpflanzen sondern auch schon mit Zimmer- und Gartenpflanzen. Diese kommen meistens aus dem Gewächshaus uns müssen sich an die neue andere Umgebung erst langsam gewöhnen.
Habe mir letztens __ Hornkraut bestellt und in der Verpackung war sogar ein Infozettel in diesem stand, dass man das Kraut erst in einem seperatem Behälter "aufziehen" soll, sodas die Pflanze eine stabile Wurzelunterlage bekommt und auch langsam an Lichtverhältnisse und das Wasser gewöhnt.
Bin gespannt


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juni 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunschzum Goldenen Spaten


----------



## Deuned (20. Juni 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich denke es liegt auch am Wechsel aus dem Laden in den Teich. Ich habe das Problem auch gehabt, nicht nur mit Teichpflanzen sondern auch schon mit Zimmer- und Gartenpflanzen. Diese kommen meistens aus dem Gewächshaus uns müssen sich an die neue andere Umgebung erst langsam gewöhnen.
> Habe mir letztens __ Hornkraut bestellt und in der Verpackung war sogar ein Infozettel in diesem stand, dass man das Kraut erst in einem seperatem Behälter "aufziehen" soll, sodas die Pflanze eine stabile Wurzelunterlage bekommt und auch langsam an Lichtverhältnisse und das Wasser gewöhnt.
> Bin gespannt



Was der Laden mit einer "stabilen Wurzelunterlage" beim Hornkraut meint bzw. zu tun hat,erschließt sich mir nicht.Mein Hornkraut hat sie zumindest nicht und wächst mal so und mal so.
Was ich wohl habe ist also aktuell jetzt das Themenproblem,mein Hornkraut kümmert z.Zt.
Der Grund ist mir unerklärlich,denn am Teich habe ich in den letzten rund 20 Jahren nichts geändert.Jedoch ist der Wechsel von gutem zu schlechten Wachstum schon traditionell bei mir.Ich habe wirklich alles erlebt: Wildes Wachstum vom rauhen Hornkraut,so dass ich alle paar Wochen eine Schubkarre voll aus dem Teich nehmen musste und verschenken konnte und dieses Jahr warte ich auf den Wachstumsbeginn.Einige gute Triebe habe ich nun unter den Seerosenblättern entdeckt,also fern der Sonne,seltsam!


----------

